# EuroTunnel Frequent Traveller pricing going up



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

While booking with EuroTunnel my Frequent Traveler yearly 10 crossing today I was told the following, by a CS lady who was far from sure of her facts.
Till Wednesday night the 26th. The cost for one year will be £39 plus £9 MH supplement, making a crossing charge of £48 for the minimum booking of 10 crossings.
From Thursday the 27th It will rise to £43 with a MH supplement of £11 making £54.
An uplift on 10 crossings of £60.

A potential uplift on 10 crossings of £110.
But you only pay the £39 now or £390 with the supplement taken at the time of booking. One day in advance. 
The Pet cost remains the same at £15 per crossing or a massive £30 return for sleeping in the cab?
The higher pricing will allow for one other nominated driver apart from the initial Frequent traveller who's card the account was set up on.
Either way it seems that its going up.
Regards
Peter


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

If your information is correct, they have left it very late to inform their customers, there seems to be nothing on the website.
Again if correct it is good news about the nominated driver.


----------

